# Những cách làm trắng da mặt cấp tốc tại nhà, da trắng hồng mịn màng chỉ sau 1 tuần



## uyenlam (19/8/18)

*Dù da bạn có đen bẩm sinh cũng phải bật tone với 4 cách làm trắng da mặt cấp tốc dưới đây.*

Ông bà ta xưa nay vẫn nói “Nhất dáng nhì da” – quả thực vậy, có được làn da trắng mịn, hồng hào, sẽ giúp nhan sắc bạn ghi điểm thêm 1 vài phần.Những ngày hè nắng nóng vừa qua đã làm làn da bạn đen sạm đi ít nhiều, khiến bạn lao đao tìm cách khắc phục.

Dưới đây là 4 cách làm trắng da mặt cấp tốc ngay tại nhà bạn cần tham khảo.

_



_
_Làn da trắng sẽ giúp bạn xinh đẹp hơn._​
*1. Cách làm trắng da mặt cấp tốc bằng sữa tươi đông đá*

_

_
_Thành phần của sữa tươi có chứa vitamin A, D, E có tác dụng giảm kích ứng da. Ngoài da axit-lactic có trong sữa giúp làm sạch da một cách tự nhiên, giảm thiểu sự hình thành của mụn. Vì vậy, bạn hoàn toàn có thể biến sữa tươi thành một loại dưỡng da tự nhiên và an toàn._​
*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị*

- 1 túi sữa tươi không đường

- Khay đá

- Khăn xô

*Cách làm:*

_



_
_Sữa tươi sau khi mua về bạn cắt ra và đổ vào khay đá, cho vào tủ lạnh chừng 5-6 tiếng đến khi sữa đông lại thành đá._
​*Cách sử dụng:*

- Sau khi rửa sạch mặt bằng sữa rửa mặt và nước ấm, bạn lấy 1 viên đá ra, bỏ vào khăn xô trẻ em rồi chà lên da mặt.

_



_
_Bạn cứ chà đi chà lại viên sữa đá khắp da mặt chừng 5-10 phút đến khi đá tan hết ra thì bạn để nguyên lớp sữa trên mặt, chờ cho chúng khô lại._
​- Cuối cùng rửa sạch mặt bằng nước lạnh.

_



_
_Áp dụng công thức này mỗi ngày 1 lần vào mỗi tối, sau 1 tuần bạn sẽ thấy da mặt trắng hồng, lỗ chân lông se khít lại, đồng thời sẹo thâm cũng mờ dẫn và biến mất._​
* 2. Cách làm trắng da mặt cấp tốc bằng cà chua đông đá*

_



_
_Trong thành phần của cà chua chứa nhiều tinh chất dưỡng da cực tốt cho chị em phụ nữ như: Vitamin C, Vitamin E, Carotene, chất sắt, Kali…giúp da trắng hồng,  rạng rỡ._​
*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị:*

- 3 quả cà chua

- 5 viên nang vitamin E

- 1 khay làm đá, khăn xô, máy xay sinh tố

Cách thực hiện:

_



_
_Cà chua sau khi mua về đem rửa sạch, rồi ngâm trong nước muối pha loãng chừng 15 phút nhằm loại bỏ độc tố, các chất hóa học._

_

_
_Sau đó, bổ cà chua thành những miếng nhỏ, bỏ hết hạt, rồi cho vào máy xay, xay nhuyễn khoảng 2-3 phút._​
- Dùng rây lọc, lọc lấy phần nước ép, loại bỏ bã, cho vào một chiếc bát.

- Trích lấy dịch bên trong 5 viên vitamin E đã chuẩn  bị, bỏ lẫn vào bát nước ép cà chua ở trên rồi dùng thìa khuấy đều tay đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất.

_



_
_Sau đó  đổ hỗn hợp vừa thu được vào khay đá, bỏ và tủ khoảng 5 tiếng đến khi đông lại._​
- Cuối cùng, khi đá đông lại bạn tách chúng ra khỏi khay, bỏ vào 1 túi zip và sử dụng dần.

*Cách sử dụng:*

- Rửa mặt sạch bằng sữa rửa mặt và nước ấm để loại bỏ hết bụi bẩn và tế bào chết.

- Sau đó lấy 1 viên đá cà chua bọc trong miếng vải xô rồi chà nhẹ lên da.

_



_
_Cứ thế chà nhẹ lên da mặt đến khi nào đá tan hết thì dừng lại._​
- Thực hiện biện pháp này đều đặn mỗi tối trước khi đi ngủ, da mặt bạn chẳng những trắng lên trông thấy mà lỗ chân lông, vết thâm cũng tự thu nhỏ lại rồi tiêu biến.

*3. Cách làm trắng da mặt cấp tốc bằng tinh bột nghệ*

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị*

- 20gr bột nghệ

- 500ml sữa tươi không đường

- 5 thìa cà phê mật ong

- Nồi, cốc và thìa

_

_
_Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị để thực hiện cách làm trắng da mặt cấp tốc bằng nghệ_
​*Cách làm:*

- Đổ 500ml sữa vào nồi rồi đun nóng lên (không cần sôi) dưới ngọn lửa nhỏ. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể quay sữa trong lò vi sóng chừng 1 phút.

_



_
_Sau khi làm ấm sữa, cho bột nghệ vào, dùng thìa khuấy đều cho nghệ hòa tan trong sữa._

_



_
_Cho mật ong vào khuấy đều đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất thì tắt bếp._​
- Đổ hỗn hợp ra cốc và sử dụng.

*Cách sử dụng:*

- Uống cốc nước hốn hợp bột nghệ sữa tươi mật ong này mỗi tối trước khi đi ngủ. Sau 2 tuần da bạn căng mướt, sẹo thâm bị đẩy lùi, da trắng không tì vết!

_



_
_Bạn sẽ thấy làn da thay đổi một cách chóng mặt, mụn và vết thâm nhanh chóng biến mất, da trắng hồng mịn màng._
​*4. Cách làm trắng da mặt cấp tốc bằng trứng gà*

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị:*

- 1 lòng đỏ trứng gà

- 2 viên vitamin E

- Bát và thìa

_



_
_Chỉ cần lòng đỏ trứng và vitamin E_​
*Cách làm:*

- Trích 2 viên vitamin E lấy dịch bên trong, trộn với lòng đỏ trứng gà.

- Khuấy đều cho đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất.

*Cách sử dụng:*

- Rửa mặt sạch bằng nước ấm để lỗ chân lông và các tế bào giãn nở.

- Thoa hỗn hợp lên da mặt, massage nhẹ nhàng theo chiều kim đồng hồ chứng 3-5 phút để hỗn hợp ngấm sâu vào da.

_



_
_Thoa hỗn hợp lên da và lưu lại đến khi hỗn hợp khô._​
- Lưu hỗn hợp trên da chứng 15-20 phút đến khi khô lại, thì rửa sạch mặt bằng nước ấm. Sau đó rửa lại bằng nước lạnh để lỗ chân lông được se khít.

- Thoa nước hoa hồng hoặc kem dưỡng ẩm để kết thúc quá trình.

- Sử dụng hỗn hợp 2-3 lần/tuần để đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất nhé! Sau 2 tuần bạn sẽ thấy da trắng lên vài tone, mụn cũng dần biến mất.

Với 4 cách làm trắng da mặt cấp tốc trên, chúc các bạn sẽ luôn xinh đẹp, rạng ngời.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

